# Speaking of Fires ...



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.autoblog.com/2019/06/28/ferrari-modulo-concept-catches-fire-driving-through-monaco/


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Working as intended. All Ferrari's catch fire.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Not all. I've owned several Ferrari's and none of them had any fire issues.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> https://www.autoblog.com/2019/06/28/ferrari-modulo-concept-catches-fire-driving-through-monaco/


DeLorean meets George Jetson?


----------

